# Bulb Type: 168 Wedge



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Does any one know of side markers that call for a 168 Wedge Bulb? I am slowly working on an idea I have and I need the harness that has the fitment for this size bulb. I know that Piaa sells a bulb that fits this but I don't know of any harness that it is applicable to. Any help is appreciated. 

BTW, Has anyone used Piaa's ION bulbs? And what are your opinions of them?

Thanx. Any help is appreciated.



Wayne.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

anyone?.... Someone throw me a bone here.


----------



## Code13 (Feb 7, 2003)

*License plate*

License plate


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

u could go to a junkyard and take the license plate harness..or i think the trunk uses a 168 too.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

168 is also 194


----------

